# Allatoona WMA Boundaries



## ZachMatthews (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys -

I'm trying to figure out the dadgum land boundaries around the Georgia National Cemetery.  A good chunk of that land is Allatoona WMA while another good chunk is apparently private property.

I've got a few things I want to do; (a) hunt, obviously, but also (b) find a spot where it would be legal to set up a skeet thrower and shoot a little.  That may not be legal on any public land; I don't know.

Can anyone help clue me in to what's going on with all that "cemetery" land that isn't actually cemetery?  Why is all the land to the North of Mt. Carmel Church Rd., east of the cemetery, off limits to hunting?

Also, where does the WMA pick up?  If you walk onto Mt. Carmel Church Rd., there's a "No Hunting, National Cemetery" sign I swear right behind a WMA game boundary sign.  One or the other of them has to be wrong.  I've been just assuming that the cemetery land is to the left (the north), while the WMA land is to the south, but I can't tell and I don't want to get fined.

I called the DNR and they basically told me they had no idea either.

Thanks a lot,
Zach


----------



## ZachMatthews (Apr 30, 2010)

Just as an example of what I'm talking about, here's the current online map of the WMA:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site...dlife/maps/wma/region1/Allatoona WMA Topo.pdf

Now, if you look, up in the upper right hand corner you can see where the road leading north from Knox Bridge terminates at Mt. Carmel Rd.  That intersection is right where the cemetery is now.  The WMA line to the east looks like the WMA property stops well to the southeast of Mt. Carmel Road.

But, if you actually go there, that entire power line cut all the way up to Mt. Carmel Road has WMA boundary marker signs on it, facing out into the cemetery.  The last WMA sign (the yellow ones) is literally right by Mt. Carmel Rd.

So which is accurate, the map, or the physical signage?  How do they expect us to hunt legally if they can't even keep up with their own boundaries?

Thanks,
Zach


----------



## ZachMatthews (Apr 30, 2010)

I just spoke to the DNR again and they said go with the physical signs.  So I guess I'll report back if I get a ticket.  

Zach


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 30, 2010)

You'll probably get one if your shooting skeet..Did you ask them about that?


----------



## brandonsc (May 10, 2010)

i've hunted allatoona for several years and i agree the boundries suck there not marked good i got the buck in avatar off there in november 07


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 11, 2010)

ZachMatthews said:


> (b) find a spot where it would be legal to set up a skeet thrower and shoot a little.  That may not be legal on any public land; I don't know.



Can't help on hunting near the cemetary. I used to hunt turkeys in that area before they built the road going to the cemetary.

Target shooting on public land is prohibited except at shooting ranges and none of them allow skeet shooting.


----------



## TomChemEngineer (May 29, 2010)

Are we able to skeet or target shoot in the National Forest (not WMA)? I figured target shooting in WMA may be a problem, but I am not sure either. I've been looking for someplace to shoot outdoors too... no ranges nearby.


----------



## jjjscrane (Jul 18, 2010)

I have shot trap at Advanced Bullets in Temple, GA $5.00 per round.  They have a wobbley trap thrower and they also set up sporting clays (price ??)  Also, Tom Lowe near the airport has Trap, Skeet (less than $6).    Barnsley Gardens in Adairsville has a Sporting Clays course and on Tuesday and Thursday they charge $70 for two people (100 clays total).

You may have already known about these places, but I just recently discovered shooting clays and have enjoyed them all .


----------



## jjjscrane (Jul 18, 2010)

By the way my avatar is also an allatoona wma buck.


----------



## madcop942 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Shooting Range*

There is a good shooting range on Old Alabama Road in Taylorsville, GA...archery, rifle, and pistol ranges (very affordable)


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 18, 2010)

brandonsc said:


> i've hunted allatoona for several years and i agree the boundries suck there not marked good i got the buck in avatar off there in november 07



What part  of the wma did you get that buck? Was it the hwy 20 side of the cemetary?


----------



## dannyray49 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Allatoona buck*

The buck in my avatar was killed on Alatoona WMA. It scored 127. killed west of old cemetary.


----------



## mjc1909 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you go about a 1/4 mile up the road going to the national cemetary there is a trail going into the woods on the right, i killed two 8s there last year. I let a 4 pointer and a couple of does and spike walk. Thats a pretty good spot.


----------

